# Old SB 10L rebuild.Need motor info ,lube info



## Jericho (Sep 28, 2011)

Bought a South Bend lathe about a month ago and am in the process of tearing down, painting, cleaning and reassembling it. Have read all I can on such and have a manual for assistance in keeping things arranged. Have questions since it is a 1943 model 10L and has a motor which is jury rigged to work on it and was wired fwd only. 5 wires come from motor with no nameplate or wiring diagram or peckerhead. I don't know how to identify the wires with a meter . I have found a wiring diagram if I can get the wires labeled with the correct numbers. Can you help me?
  Also if I later decide to get a new motor, how do I get a modern motor from the factory designation (on Ser # card ) of most likely a GE 5KC73AB380 (115 Volt,1725 rpm,I think it reads frame 186,40°C,inst rev). I can find no manufacturer to cross reference the number I suppose because of age.If I buy an Automation Direct 56C 3/4 HP motor, I don't know if it can be instantly reversed which I think the original motors could.I also don't know if the motor plate would fit the mount.
  Next item is lubrication. The original lube lists are too old to cross reference. Everyone I've asked in the auto parts business doesn't now what machine oil or teflon grease is for the lathe. Most commentaries call for machine oil(maybe more than one grade/weight), way oil and teflon grease while rebuilding so as not to start up dry. I would like some specific product numbers for say McMaster -Carr or Enco or someone in the business to know I'm getting the right stuff. I'm really not good at the remark I once heard that they didn't know exactly which oil to use but some was needed for sure. It seems as if the oil from McMaster is only in gallons at about $20 and I'm only a hobbyist at most.I doubt this lathe has seen a drop of way oil in it's life so I wonder if it's just a good preservative oil.Wonder if Breakfree CLP would be OK for the ways,for example.
  Sorry this is long and time consuming but I would appreciate all the help you can give even if it refers me to someone else .
Thanks.


----------



## Jericho (Sep 28, 2011)

Started putting the under drive assembly back together. Note that book shows double V- pulley on motor whereas mine has flat belt pulley in two steps. Cobbled up motor setup was using a v-belt on a single v-pulley on motor. What's up with that?


----------



## ScrapMetal (Sep 28, 2011)

Check out this link for lube information (I asked the same question a while back.  )

http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?topic=2103.0

Hope it helps,

-Ron


----------

